# My sorority name ideas.. Comment please (VOTE)? :D



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

So in March-April I'll be setting up a 10g sorority with 5-6 females and 2 ADF's. 

I CAN'T WAIT!!!! You have no idea how excited I am! I just love how bettas have such personalities, unlike any other fish imo, I think it will be amazing to keep them together.

YOU SHOULD READ THIS FIRST SO YOU'RE NOT LIKE " UH WTH "
So.. As you can tell from my signature I love Christmas and often name my fish Christmas names. Brent like a Christmas movie character, Douglas like Douglas fir Christmas trees, Poinsettia like the Christmas flower, Garland like.. Holiday Garland.. So most if not all will be Christmas names.

So.. The names. I won't be assigning names until I get the girls settled in and get attached to one (in the case we have a death) so they'll be nameless for at least a week so I can monitor them. The names I have already decided on, regardless of the fish (crazy right? I've had these names set I would use for a sorority lolol) 

SO: I HAVE NAMES. PLEASE SAY THE 5 YOU LIKE THE MOST (I already have Poinsettia who will be going in)

1. Carol (Christmas carol)
2. Mintie
3. Tinsel
4. Mistletoe 
5. Hollyberry
6. Holiday
7. Winter

Some other non Christmas ideas I like (although I thought it would be cute to have an all Christmas name sorority)

1. Marilyn
2. Diana
3. Tara
4. Scarlet

Also.. If you have any other Christmas name ideas I'd be thrilled. Thanks!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I like Tara and Scarlet for red or orange or Cambodian.

Personally I don't think the ADFs will work because the girls may snatch their food before they can get to it. Also I have heard you need to QT them for like 3 months because of this one disease they can have.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks. 


Any more?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I love the Christmas theme, so I think the first 7 names. LOL


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Please do not put the ADFs in with your females, not only would you be over stocking your tank, but girls will eat all of the frogs for before they can get to it. 

Otherwise, i like the Christmas name ideas, so cute.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I like Tinsel and Hollyberry  I too have named some of my new pets after "Christmas". I have 2 albino Cory Catfish named Rudolf and Clarice, and an Apple Snail named Herbie. Of course those names came from the show, Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer LOL :-D I also like "Crystal", or "Noel" for a few extra ideas.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you, Kitty.  Those are cute names. I can't wait to get them set up


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Apparently i am being ignored... Alright then. Kill your frogs. Have fun.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Kay well you don't know everything & I've gotten opinions from many other members.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

i clearly know a lot more than you do... Have you ever had a sorority? Have you ever had ADFs? Well i have both, and i know what their eating habits are. You are bound to have the frogs starve to death, or the girls become bloated from eating the frog's food. Either way you will be in trouble. Short of catching the frogs every day and feeding them in a separate container, you will have little to no luck keeping all parties healthy. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=84033 Please, do us both a favor and read this thread on proper care of ADFs. I am begging you, for the health of your animals. 

Also, if you plan on getting your frogs from a chain store that sells ANY other type of aquatic frog, the three month quarantine is pretty much mandatory.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to have a 5g with 2 ADF's. 

I'm not going to put the ADF's in it, reading how I would have to feed them seperately.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you. I am only thinking about the health of the animals.


----------

